# zející dno



## parolearruffate

Ahoj
Ty, ze kterých vycítil zející dno, se snažil obcházet, ovšem tak, aby se pokud možno vyhýbal oknům.
Nerozumím:
- zející dno
- výklad všem tak, aby se pokud možno

Děkuju moc, dneska hodně otravuju...
Laura


----------



## werrr

"Zející dno" je velmi knižní spojení. "Zející" je od slova "zet" (=gape, yawn), "dno" je "bottom" (bed, underside). Takže dohromady je to něco jako "yawning bottom". Může se to týkat nějaké propasti, ale stejně tak třeba prázdné sklenice.

"pokud možno" ~ "if possible"


----------



## Jana337

Ovšem tak, aby se vyhnul oknům - comunque cercando di evitare le finestre.

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju, ted je to všechno jasný. 
čau


----------

